# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Formulas & Functions >  >  Phone Bill for my company's monthly cell usage.

## Jesse H

I have 92 phone lines.  The total bill for the month was $10,273.73 

10273.73/ 92 lines = $111.671 per line  

However, when I enter 111.671 in each individual cell for all 92 cells, the sum becomes larger than $10,273.73  
I just kept trying a lesser number and copying it through all cells until I found the correct $109.295  and I got very close to the correct total bill.  What am I doing wrong in this calculation?  Why didn't I get $109.295 in the original calculation?  Is there a formula that I can insert into my bill that would make it possible for me to regularly calculate this bill knowing the total bill and the number of phone lines?  

Thanks for any help in advance.  It is greatly appreciated.

Jesse

----------


## etaf

maybe its simply due to rounding 

111.67097826087

is the number 

if you roundto 

111.68
its going to be bigger if * 92

so rather than use the rounded number 

use the calculation itself - it will work out to exact decimals - but can display only two - so the total is correct 


but 
$109.295 
* 92 
comes to 

10055.14

and not your total - so why 109.295

post a sample spreadsheet, without personal info , as we are on a public forum , you must be doing something wrong on the calculation 

see attached spreadsheet

----------


## Jesse H

I'm assuming it is the rounding that is creating the issue, but here is an edited version of my bill.  You will see the sums of both  sections and the combined sum for both sections at the bottom.  Thanks for your help with this.

----------


## etaf

dont understand the spreadsheet and you have hidden rows for some reason !!!!

row 48 and 98 - both have 109.30 in ???

why the hidden rows with a value of 109.30 and no line id number

----------


## Jesse H

I'm guessing that is the reasoning behind it then.  Thanks.  I will take this back to accounting and ask them to revise.

----------

